# The Yeti 303, fact or fiction!?!?!?!?



## HOFFMAN223 (Aug 24, 2004)

Just a quick question........has anyone shelled out the $$$$$$$ for the new Yeti 303? If so, what is the verdict. Does this bike rock, or is it all just hype? I know that it has gotten some nice results in various series, but I am a little skeptical of the "rails" in which the suspension travels.


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

HOFFMAN223 said:


> Just a quick question........has anyone shelled out the $$$$$$$ for the new Yeti 303? If so, what is the verdict. Does this bike rock, or is it all just hype? I know that it has gotten some nice results in various series, but I am a little skeptical of the "rails" in which the suspension travels.


Nope, it's all fake. A completely fabricated bike that Yetis being lieing about all this time.


----------



## bpatterson6 (Feb 6, 2004)

*It better not be fiction.* I have mine paid for and have been waiting since October.
No frames have been released to the public. There is a rumor that the first batch of 303's may ship as soon as the first or second week of March. I dunno. But I'm told by multiple sources, that the first batch will be available for sure in the first week of April.
Talking to Ross Milan and some other Yeti/RPM guys, the 303 is the bees knees...

I can't wait to get mine and get it built as soon as possible. As soon as I have a review, I will post it.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

bpatterson6 said:


> *It better not be fiction.* I have mine paid for and have been waiting since October.
> No frames have been released to the public. There is a rumor that the first batch of 303's may ship as soon as the first or second week of March. I dunno. But I'm told by multiple sources, that the first batch will be available for sure in the first week of April.
> Talking to Ross Milan and some other Yeti/RPM guys, the 303 is the bees knees...
> 
> I can't wait to get mine and get it built as soon as possible. As soon as I have a review, I will post it.


just wondering why you would spend probably the third highest thing ever in your life (house and car......1 and 2) on something that hasn't been fully tested?????


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

misctwo said:


> i test drove my wife and got her for a measly $7000 enagement ring. that's 2+ 303's...


congrats to you...............i just broke up tonight with the Girl Friend


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> just wondering why you would spend probably the third highest thing ever in your life (house and car......1 and 2) on something that hasn't been fully tested?????


i test drove my wife and got her for a measly $7000 enagement ring. that's 2+ 303's...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

misctwo said:


> dang, sorry to hear man....what's her ##?
> there are plenty out there, bro...just keep test drivin.....


no problem......I am still standing


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> congrats to you...............i just broke up tonight with the Girl Friend


dang, sorry to hear man....what's her ##?  
there are plenty out there, bro...just keep test drivin.....


----------



## dream4est (May 21, 2003)

bpatterson6 said:


> *It better not be fiction.* I have mine paid for and have been waiting since October.
> No frames have been released to the public. There is a rumor that the first batch of 303's may ship as soon as the first or second week of March. I dunno. But I'm told by multiple sources, that the first batch will be available for sure in the first week of April.
> Talking to Ross Milan and some other Yeti/RPM guys, the 303 is the bees knees...
> 
> I can't wait to get mine and get it built as soon as possible. As soon as I have a review, I will post it.


i saw ross' bike and another yeti jrx kids at scotts house recently. checked out the rails. no play in either bike and they were both like 6-8 months old and raced/abused. my initial reaction was the rails seem to achieve really close tolerences but remain smooth through the stroke. im not an engineer but the rails look like they would last longer than bearings or bushings. more contact area than bearings/bushings. it could be that yeti has made a dual linkage that may be as stiff as say the canfield but wont develop link slop over time due to worn out bearings or fatigued links. no links on the 303 the rails and sliders replace the typical links and bearings on a normal dual linkage. 
since these guys have been basically testing this bike for so long i think you will be in for a treat. a first year bike that has been wrung out already.


----------



## bpatterson6 (Feb 6, 2004)

dream4est said:


> i saw ross' bike and another yeti jrx kids at scotts house recently. checked out the rails. no play in either bike and they were both like 6-8 months old and raced/abused. my initial reaction was the rails seem to achieve really close tolerences but remain smooth through the stroke. im not an engineer but the rails look like they would last longer than bearings or bushings. more contact area than bearings/bushings. it could be that yeti has made a dual linkage that may be as stiff as say the canfield but wont develop link slop over time due to worn out bearings or fatigued links. no links on the 303 the rails and sliders replace the typical links and bearings on a normal dual linkage.
> since these guys have been basically testing this bike for so long i think you will be in for a treat. a first year bike that has been wrung out already.


I sat on Ross Bike at Keystone. Super Smooth. Yeti is a great company and local to Denver where I live, So If I have any issues, it wont be hard to get quick attention. Yeti has worked very hard to make this bike ready. This frame has been in on going improvment for at least 2 years now. I too think it will be a great frame for a first year bike. Unlike some companies who release and then have to back and service their customers frames and build new parts, and bearings and other stuff. Yeti wants to avoid that at all costs and make it right the first time. I have no doubts that the frame and it's moving parts will hold up. Yeti has great attention to detail and that's what has been the delays. They want to make sure that it's 100% ready for market. I guarantee that It will be.


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

I've ridden a couple of these things - incredible. If you like rocks, you will learn to love them on this thing.


----------



## Joe Dirt (Nov 20, 2005)

*No seriously*



SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> no problem......I am still standing


whats her number.


----------



## deelux 247 (Dec 27, 2005)

*303 = kick ass*

I rode my buddies who rides for yeti at whistler this summer and it is unlike any other downhill bike I have ever ridden. The thing pedals like a 4x bike but blazes through the rough stuff with ease and jumps like a short travel bike. One thing I really liked about it was how easy it is to float the front end, you really have to ride this thing in the middle of the bike and not try to hang over the rear of it even in the steep stuff. The weekend we were in whistler was the closing weekend and it rained the entire time we were there and their wasn't any issue with stiction or squeaking of any kind. I know for a fact that this bike is going to be worth every penny anyone spends on it, as I am trying to get the hookup on my buddies old frame if yeti will let him sell it.  Anyways thats my opinion on it I think it rocks and the bikes well designed.


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

deelux 247 said:


> I rode my buddies who rides for yeti at whistler this summer and it is unlike any other downhill bike I have ever ridden. The thing pedals like a 4x bike but blazes through the rough stuff with ease and jumps like a short travel bike. One thing I really liked about it was how easy it is to float the front end, you really have to ride this thing in the middle of the bike and not try to hang over the rear of it even in the steep stuff. The weekend we were in whistler was the closing weekend and it rained the entire time we were there and their wasn't any issue with stiction or squeaking of any kind. I know for a fact that this bike is going to be worth every penny anyone spends on it, as I am trying to get the hookup on my buddies old frame if yeti will let him sell it.  Anyways thats my opinion on it I think it rocks and the bikes well designed.


watching the video of the rear triangle/shock/rail being 'tuned' is totally sick...


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

HOFFMAN223 said:


> Just a quick question........has anyone shelled out the $$$$$$$ for the new Yeti 303? If so, what is the verdict. Does this bike rock, or is it all just hype? I know that it has gotten some nice results in various series, but I am a little skeptical of the "rails" in which the suspension travels.


----------



## Mani_UT (Jan 30, 2004)

bpatterson6 said:


> I can't wait to get mine and get it built as soon as possible. As soon as I have a review, I will post it.


I was told yours will arrive as soon as I get mine 
Seriously though it better be good because it has been a looooong wait!!
I try not too think about it and be happy when I get a phone call from the guys at Go-Ride... Then I'll cry


----------



## bpatterson6 (Feb 6, 2004)

misctwo said:


>


That Might be the Sexiest Frame I've ever seen. I don't think and M3, a V10 or a Sunday Even come close!  Now, Where the F*** is mine? I want it now!!! 

You have 2 broke pics that arent working, Fix them if you have any pics I haven't yet seen of the 303!


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

bpatterson6 said:


> That Might be the Sexiest Frame I've ever seen. I don't think and M3, a V10 or a Sunday Even come close!  Now, Where the F*** is mine? I want it now!!!
> 
> You have 2 broke pics that arent working, Fix them if you have any pics I haven't yet seen of the 303!


not now man...just found the paris video...


----------



## themontashu (Aug 31, 2004)

Ridden it around the parking lot so i don't know how it rides, but i guy i work with rides for yeti and the track things can get a bit loud.


----------



## biker3 (Jan 18, 2004)

Talking to Josh Toland last year who rode Jr X for them last season he had a few things to say. He said it blasted through fast stuff incedibly and was def a plow type bike. He actually said it didn't pedal as well as his V10 from the season before and that it was a tad of the heavy side. He really liked the way it jumped and he said it cornered really well. I take it that its a solid bike and since he won a couple of Nationals on it w/o problems the entire season, Id say the bike is legit. Godly out of this world I dont know, but def solid nonetheless. 

He said his was like 44ibs and that seemed steep considering his build was fully decked out.


----------



## doug987 (Jul 7, 2005)

I got to demo one at Keystone last summer. It is the real deal. Here is a good pic of Ross on his.


----------



## mtbames190 (Nov 18, 2005)

ok the factory models the rail for the suspension is below the top of the sock. on the pic of the first one the rail is above the sock.


----------



## xy9ine (Feb 2, 2005)

is this the latest (production) version? (with the lowered top rail & the swing link). looks hot.


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

awesome. how much does it weigh? It's trivial but I absolutely hate those colors and graphics. I had a ski jacket just like that...in 1992. I'd have to strip it down and paint it.


----------



## Murphy'sLaw (Mar 1, 2006)

mtbames190 said:


> ok the factory models the rail for the suspension is below the top of the sock. on the pic of the first one the rail is above the sock.


the difference you are seeing i believe is based on frame sizes. Mines on order. in the second batch, shipping in april. I've been waiting since November. I couldn't be happier that i signed to race with Yeti this year, and i get to do so on the 303. after speaking to Duncan Riffle @ snowshoe last year about the bike, and watching the entire Yeti Team KILL it on that course with that bike, my mind was made up. I wanted one. I will definetly report here on this thread as soon as i get dirt under it. and in answer to the whole "3rd most expensive bit".....nah. my car cost less, and i don't own a house yet. so my 303 takes first place. hopefully i'll be saying that alot this year


----------



## MxFlyer43 (Mar 20, 2004)

RTM said:


> awesome. how much does it weigh? It's trivial but I absolutely hate those colors and graphics. I had a ski jacket just like that...in 1992. I'd have to strip it down and paint it.


I thought the same as you RTM but the more I look at it, the more i like it.


----------



## mtbames190 (Nov 18, 2005)

ok i have a price for the frame. 3,499.99 for the frame from adranlie bikes.


----------



## shabadu (Jan 12, 2004)

Mani_UT said:


> I was told yours will arrive as soon as I get mine
> Seriously though it better be good because it has been a looooong wait!!
> I try not too think about it and be happy when I get a phone call from the guys at Go-Ride... Then I'll cry


Yeah Mani! Glad I won't have to go up against you on that thing all summer. See you at DV.
-Joe (More days riding bikes, than skiing this winter....Denver is dry and far away from Little Cottnwood))


----------



## elohttub (Aug 13, 2004)

*One new change for this year*

they have moved the box carriage on the rails to the underside of the rail. Effectively making for slight change of geometry. The whole point of the linkage and rail system (according to Rich Houseman) is to elongate the wheel base on steeper rocky trails. The wheel path during compression actually moves backwards before it moves up and over creating a wider arc for the wheel to travel on and stay connected to the ground. Rather than coming up immediately during a bump or a rock, the wheel moves back and then up and over the obstacle.

It is not a totally proven bike as Yeti was making changes up until recently on it but should be available in the spring. A bunch of racers seem to love it, I'm interested on giving it a go when the chance comes.

Pedalling, not the best but it's a dh bike...what do you expect.


----------



## WheelieMan (Jan 19, 2004)

elohttub said:


> they have moved the box carriage on the rails to the underside of the rail. Effectively making for slight change of geometry. The whole point of the linkage and rail system (according to Rich Houseman) is to elongate the wheel base on steeper rocky trails. The wheel path during compression actually moves backwards before it moves up and over creating a wider arc for the wheel to travel on and stay connected to the ground. Rather than coming up immediately during a bump or a rock, the wheel moves back and then up and over the obstacle.
> 
> It is not a totally proven bike as Yeti was making changes up until recently on it but should be available in the spring. A bunch of racers seem to love it, I'm interested on giving it a go when the chance comes.
> 
> Pedalling, not the best but it's a dh bike...what do you expect.


I have mapped multiple versions of the 303 and can safely determine that the "rearward axle-path" claimed by Yeti is purely marketing hype. The axle-path is actually very vertical, moreso than any other frame I have seen.


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

damn those frames just LOOK fast...


----------



## bpatterson6 (Feb 6, 2004)

elohttub said:


> they have moved the box carriage on the rails to the underside of the rail.


WRONG! This is not the production version.










The "Car" as it's affectionately called, has been moved FROM the bottom to the TOP. Making it so much easier to change the geometry of the bike from the "Access Port" on the top. Yeti has stated that was the reason why they changed the position of the "car".
Also noted changes and what I understand from sources to be the production frame is the bracket that mounts the slide rail to the down tube. If in fact what you said is the production frame, it is already on the website. To those of us who have paid for and ordered our frames and anxiously waiting, we know this is NOT the production version.

See Video. My sources tell me that this is the production version. 

https://fatboy.pinkbike.com.nyud.net:8090/vc/yeti-ib2005.wmv

Also from *Yetifan.com*: You could call this...The Production version.


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

man those things are tooooooo fly.

patterson your puttin a 40 on there right?


----------



## bpatterson6 (Feb 6, 2004)

zerossix said:


> man those things are tooooooo fly.
> 
> patterson your puttin a 40 on there right?


Actually No. I'm putting an '04 Boxxer Custom Tuned by PUSH. Along with the Custom Tuned DHX from PUSH.

SICK!!!!


----------



## HOFFMAN223 (Aug 24, 2004)

Wow, that video was the sh!t. I am pleased to finally see someone talking about a bike who is an expert on the subject instead of those XC goofs at MBA putting in their $.02 worth. The bike looks incredible, although $3.4K+ is a lot of jack. I guess if it lives up to it's claims it should be money well spent.


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

HOFFMAN223 said:


> Wow, that video was the sh!t. I am pleased to finally see someone talking about a bike who is an expert on the subject instead of those XC goofs at MBA putting in their $.02 worth. The bike looks incredible, although $3.4K+ is a lot of jack. I guess if it lives up to it's claims it should be money well spent.


what i'm wondering is how that thing would sit onto a trunk rack


----------



## snowskilz (Feb 19, 2004)

if i remember correctly they went through something link 27 revisions on the bike to get it where it is now. 

i def think the frame has a market and will do well. And im def glad that yeti is doing the research into the desing before they start selling the frame.

Commentary i've heard from racers: Rear swing link greatly improved the stiffness of the rear end. blows up dhx's because the dhx uses an aluminum shaft. Eats rocks for dinner. accelerates and pedals better than any other dh bike on the market.

Also wheelieman(spencer) did the mapping of the rear end and it def has a vertical axle path compared to rearward. Nice thing about the design is that the chain will not affect the overall suspension movement like it does on many other rides. Also he said that if the shock is off 2mm that it will blow the shock. Now that is alot to move but if your shock has the cheap pvc type bushings in the eyelets its def a possibilty of happening.

In 2-3 years when the bike has been completely revised and the price comes down i will def be trying one out.

Oh and bpatterson has such a hard on for that bike its not funny


----------



## Mani_UT (Jan 30, 2004)

shabadu said:


> Yeah Mani! Glad I won't have to go up against you on that thing all summer. See you at DV.
> -Joe (More days riding bikes, than skiing this winter....Denver is dry and far away from Little Cottnwood))


Crap.. I have been skiing too much.. sounds like you're gonna whoop my ass again we got so much snow at the bird I got like 4 days on my bike since the end of the fall!


----------



## SprungShoulders (Jan 12, 2004)

Mani, what happened to the El Cuervo?

...Better keep an eye out..someday you're gonna look into your backyard and find that money tree you have growing there gone...mysteriously "transplanted" into MY backyard. 

Cheers. Hope to bump into ya this season up @ DV.


----------



## Mani_UT (Jan 30, 2004)

SprungShoulders said:


> Mani, what happened to the El Cuervo?
> .


I raced it for 2 full seasons so I wanted something shinier.. I almost bought another one as I really loved it but the new shiny elusive 303 was too tempting.. I only hope it's gonna work as well!!


----------



## elohttub (Aug 13, 2004)

Sorry Patterson. My mistake. You are correct on the car being the other way around. I saw Rich's bike out in Fontana and he was explaining the whole system to me and I put that the car was changed the other way around. My bad. Your picture you put up is the correct version of the bike. As far as I have been told that is...who knows if they have any more changes up their sleeve.

Rich did tell me that the point of the travel was to create the rearward axle path so the bike would elongate. If someone has mapped it differently, that was not how it was explained to me and therefore I can't back that up. I'm only going on what Rich Houseman told me. I guess we will all have to wait and see what it is like once it ships.


----------



## sk8kid33 (May 18, 2004)

I am on the RPm team and they said mine would get here like april 15-20th and one of my coworkers owned one, we weighed the frame and it was heavy!!!!! it weighed in at almost 16lbs with like a post colalr and headset cups. However it does not ride heavy I rode it arund a bit and the weight is very centered so it feels lighter than it is. Geometry is spot on too. I can't wait!!!!!!!!


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

oh man id kill for one of those things. Im so curious as to peoples responses on the frame. So expensive though, thats the only set back =/. Cant wait to hear the reviews from the people who said theyre getting em. hopefulyl in the next couple weeks well hear wat everyoneh as to say about them who ordered one. heheh, I WANT ONE


----------



## sk8kid33 (May 18, 2004)

well its may 10th and I still don't have one, tey say this weekend, but who knows...


----------



## sk8kid33 (May 18, 2004)

I got mine this weekend, wieghs in at approx. 13.8 lbs will hae it built by after next weeknd


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

sk8kid33 said:


> I got mine this weekend, wieghs in at approx. 13.8 lbs will hae it built by after next weeknd


liar.


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

pics!


----------



## sk8kid33 (May 18, 2004)

heres a couple crappy pics I took with my phone while at work.


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

i'm still not convinced. take a pic of you in it with a sign that reads 'I SLAM ON SMT'


----------



## mtbkid (Mar 18, 2004)

sk8kid33 said:


> heres a couple crappy pics I took with my phone while at work.


Jose, as your superior i would like to see some actual productivity while on the clock, especially now that i have documented evidence that you worked on the 303 (which is badass by the way) while you were supposed to be biulding bikes.


----------



## bpatterson6 (Feb 6, 2004)

I'm with keaton. But All I really know is..
Where the heck is mine? I've been waiting so long...
and I'm still waiting. Good see that Yeti is finally making it happen.
Word is I may have mine by June 1st. (Praying to the mountain bike gods!)


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

sk8kid33 said:


> heres a couple crappy pics I took with my phone while at work.


beautiful mmm. let us know how it rides once its done


----------



## sk8kid33 (May 18, 2004)

I actually took the pictures after I clocked out and put the saddle on during break, and the headset got pressed before work, so MR. Keaton, I did not work on my 303 during any of the shops time.


misctwo: Frankly I don't care if you believe me, and I am not willing to take some stumpid picture to convince you. The bike will be fully built this thursday and additional pictures will be taken then, if you don't believe me, go to the angel fire mountain states cup race and stop by the big trailer that says YETI/RPM and chances are one of our teams 303s will be in the rack.


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

sk8kid33 said:


> I actually took the pictures after I clocked out and put the saddle on during break, and the headset got pressed before work, so MR. Keaton, I did not work on my 303 during any of the shops time.
> 
> misctwo: Frankly I don't care if you believe me, and I am not willing to take some stumpid picture to convince you. The bike will be fully built this thursday and additional pictures will be taken then, if you don't believe me, go to the angel fire mountain states cup race and stop by the big trailer that says YETI/RPM and chances are one of our teams 303s will be in the rack.


i wasn't asking you to take some stumpid pic..i was kiddin man!..angelfire it is, i'll be there in my A3, with my M3, rocking like a full auto M16


----------



## PblcNme (Dec 11, 2005)

That is the ugliest thing i have ever seen!!!! Sorry to bust your nuts guys, but what was yeti thinking!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Mani_UT (Jan 30, 2004)

mtbkid said:


> Jose, as your superior i would like to see some actual productivity while on the clock, especially now that i have documented evidence that you worked on the 303 (which is badass by the way) while you were supposed to be biulding bikes.


Damn. I am glad I am not working for you. Taking pictures would take like 5 min max. I am not too sure that kind of attitude is good either for the real (not perceived) productivity of your employees.


----------



## fuelinjection23 (Sep 3, 2005)

*o yea*

that looks like a pretty nasty bike deserving of the word SHITAAK


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

*Sense of humor?*



Mani_UT said:


> Damn. I am glad I am not working for you. Taking pictures would take like 5 min max. I am not too sure that kind of attitude is good either for the real (not perceived) productivity of your employees.


What, does every message need smilies for people not to take them seriously?
:nono:


----------



## sk8kid33 (May 18, 2004)

got it all built up today and its gorgeous!!!


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

sk8kid33 said:


> got it all built up today and its gorgeous!!!


uhhh pics? are you retarded

sk8kid you are a silly b!tch ..telling us about your bike but not showing us:nono:

j/k but post soem pics


----------



## sk8kid33 (May 18, 2004)

Ok heres the pic of the complete build. I still need to cut down the brake lines and put the new holzfeller and howitzer cranks/BB. and it is dirty because I just got back from a race










as for my ride review: it is amazing!!!!!! I need to bring my riding skill to the bikes level, the way it accelerates in rockgardens, and get this thing on a brake bump filled ski run and you don't even notice the brake bumps, truly an amazing ride. it does everything great.


----------



## grahamjtriggs (Jun 26, 2005)

W  O  W

Bloody 'eck thats a machine of beauty - I better stop looking before I end up buying one! - or maybe that is a good thing :skep: 

Nice one :thumbsup:


----------



## Mani_UT (Jan 30, 2004)

sk8kid33 said:


> Ok heres the pic of the complete build. I still need to cut down the brake lines and put the new holzfeller and howitzer cranks/BB. and it is dirty because I just got back from a race.


Sweet!! I can see the the angel fire stiker 
I probably saw you there while drooling over your bike.
The race was super fun and Go-ride just called me an hour ago to tell me that my very own 303 just arrived as well!!!!! SWeeeeet. No more borrowing bikes for me


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

that thing is gorgeous. very jealous of you, congrats on the sweet pickup. enjoy it man, glad to see people are actually getting theirs (wish i was on that list :sad:


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

whats the weight of these badasses??


----------



## WheelieMan (Jan 19, 2004)

Nice lookin bike there Jose, but what kind of tires are those? They look like freakin 2.8s!


----------



## sk8kid33 (May 18, 2004)

weight is jsut under 46 lbs. they are kenda nevegal 2.7s I normally run 2.5s tubless but this is what keith gave me for now, they will soon be swtched to some 2.5s, but for angel fire I can't complain really, definetly never had flatting issues.


----------



## Full Trucker (Mar 23, 2004)

Mani_UT said:


> Sweet!! I can see the the angel fire stiker
> I probably saw you there while drooling over your bike.
> The race was super fun and Go-ride just called me an hour ago to tell me that my very own 303 just arrived as well!!!!! SWeeeeet. No more borrowing bikes for me


Yours is in?!?!?! Dangit... I tried and tried to "bump into you" this past weekend at Angel Fire so I could heckle you about not having it yet... I met JP down there and he said if I ran into ya to tell you the next batch of 303's was 3-4 months out just to get your goat... ah well! Congrats on yours being in, post some pics when you have it!

As for mine, I have a really similar build to sk8kid33's (we both ride for RPM, go figure) but mine's a large and weighs in at 45.52 with tubes in the 2.5 Kenda Nevegals F&R, old timey red Shimano DX clipless pedals, a bit heavier FSA isis BB and a heavier saddle. This bike is a friggin' freight train on acid when motoring over rough and rocky terrain, corners like a rabid squirrel being chased down by a mongoose, and is more stable than running Unix when it's speed. Friggin' sweet is what it is! Here's a super crappy sideways cell-phone pic of 'er hangin' in my garage... heading out to do some runs tomorrow afternoon! YES!


----------

